# –είστε, –ήστε, –ίστε: Είστε ή δεν είστε του κλαμπ;



## nickel (May 18, 2008)

Του κλαμπ που γράφει «τηλεφωνείστε» όταν θέλει να πει «πάρτε τηλέφωνο». Και τι άλλο θα ήθελαν να πουν πάνω από 7.000 «τηλεφωνείστε» στο διαδίκτυο; «Τηλεφωνείστε συχνά με τη μητέρα σας;» Διότι μόνο μεσοπαθητική φωνή μπορεί να είναι το «τηλεφωνείστε». Και το πιθανότερο τότε είναι να πούμε «τηλεφωνιέστε».

Κουίζ: Δώστε μια μονολεκτική προστακτική που να τελειώνει σε –είστε. (Η απάντηση παρακάτω.)

Αν δεν είστε του κλαμπ και πιστεύετε ότι δεν έχετε τέτοιο πρόβλημα, σταματείστε εδώ το διάβασμα. Αν δεν σας πετάχτηκαν έξω τα μάτια στο «σταματείστε», αναθεωρήστε και συνεχίστε. Επιτρέψτε μου τη φλυαρία, γιατί το διαδίκτυο είναι πήχτρα στα λάθη αυτού του είδους. Έχουμε και λέμε:

Κατάληξη *–είστε* παίρνουν στον *ενεστώτα της οριστικής ή της υποτακτικής* μια παρέα μεσοπαθητικά ρημάτα με λόγια κλίση (π.χ. _παραιτούμαι, παραιτείστε_) — αντί για το αρχαϊκό –είσθε ή την κατάληξη –ιέστε που έχουν τα ρήματα της δημοτικής αυτής της παρέας (_κρατιέστε, αγαπιέστε, βαριέστε, ξεχνιέστε_). [Μεσοπαθητικά είναι ρήματα όπως το _αρνούμαι_ και το _συκοφαντούμαι_, και τα λέμε έτσι επειδή στη δημοτική δεν διαφέρουν στην κλίση τους όπως διέφεραν τα μέσα ρήματα της αρχαίας από τα παθητικά. Στον ενεστώτα δεν διαφέρει η οριστική από την υποτακτική. Έτσι έχουμε _αρνείστε_ και _να αρνείστε_, _συκοφαντείστε_ και _ας συκοφαντείστε_. Ας σημειωθεί ότι το «ας» σαν νόημα ανήκει στην προστακτική αλλά μορφολογικά στην υποτακτική. Το ίδιο ισχύει στην περίπτωση του «μη(ν)», που είναι «να μη(ν)» και «ας μη(ν)». Το «μην παραιτείστε» είναι προστακτική, αλλά το «παραιτείστε» είναι ο τύπος της υποτακτικής.]

Κατάληξη *–ήστε* (αυτή την πολύπαθη) παίρνουν ρήματα στην *προστακτική αορίστου της ενεργητικής φωνής*: _προχωρήστε, ρωτήστε, χρησιμοποιήστε_. Τα ίδια ρήματα, στην υποτακτική και στον μέλλοντα, τελειώνουν σε –ήσετε (όχι –ήστε): _Θα προχωρήσετε τέλος πάντων; Να ρωτήσετε στη ρεσεψιόν. Ας χρησιμοποιήσετε αυτό τώρα. Μην τηλεφωνήσετε._

Ανοίγω παράθυρο: Η *προστακτική ενεστώτα* κάποιων απ’ αυτά τα ρήματα λήγει σε –είτε, όπως και η οριστική και η υποτακτική, π.χ. _(να) χρησιμοποιείτε_, άλλων σε –άτε, π.χ. _(να) ρωτάτε_, και άλλων ανάμεσα σε δημοτική και λόγια ανάμνηση — συχνότερα _(να) προχωράτε_ παρά _(να) προχωρείτε_, αλλά συχνότερα _(να) τηλεφωνείτε_ παρά _(να) τηλεφωνάτε_. [Όσοι θυμούνται τα συνηρημένα της αρχαιοκαθαρεύουσας καταλαβαίνουν καλύτερα τους λόγους. Τα ρήματα αυτά ήταν _τηλεφωνέω_ και _προχωρέω_, αλλά _ερωτάω_. Αλήθεια, πώς μαθαίνουν οι ξένοι ελληνικά; _Ομιλέω/ομιλώ_ στα αρχαιοκαθαρευουσιάνικα: _Μην ομιλείτε στον οδηγό_. _Μιλάω_ στη δημοτική: _Μην του μιλάτε του παιδιού_. Στη μεσοπαθητική: _Μα δεν μιλιέστε;_ _Συνομιλείτε_ αλλά _γλυκομιλάτε_. Κόλαση!]​
*Πίσω στα [íste]*

Έφυγα όμως από το θέμα μου, που είναι τα [íste]. Πάρτε μια γερή δόση παραδείγματα με τις διαφορές:



*Ρήμα σε –ώ (προστακτική)*
|
*Ρήμα σε –ούμαι (οριστική / υποτακτική)*

αμφισβητώ:
_Αμφισβητήστε τα δόγματα._
| αμφισβητούμαι:
_Αμφισβητείστε από τα παιδιά σας;_

απασχολώ:
_Απασχολήστε τα παιδιά δημιουργικά._
| ασχολούμαι:
_Μην ασχολείστε με λεπτομέρειες._

απειλώ:
_Απειλήστε ότι θα τους τα κάνετε λίμπα._
| απειλούμαι:
_Νιώθετε ότι απειλείστε;_

ασκώ:
_Ασκήστε τους μυς σας._
| ασκούμαι:
_Πρέπει να ασκείστε τακτικά._

διατηρώ:
_Διατηρήστε τη σιλουέτα σας._
| διατηρούμαι:
_Μα πώς διατηρείστε τόσο νέα;_

αιτιολογώ:
_Αιτιολογήστε την απάντησή σας._
| δικαιολογούμαι:
_Δεν δικαιολογείστε να κάνετε τέτοια λάθη._

αξιολογώ:
_Αξιολογήστε πρώτα τις πληροφορίες._
| αξιολογούμαι:
_Ας μην ξεχνάτε ότι αξιολογείστε καθημερινά._

γελοιοποιώ:
_Γελοιοποιήστε τους αντιπάλους σας._
| γελοιοποιούμαι:
_Γελοιοποιείστε με τα καμώματά σας._

δωροδοκώ:
_Δωροδοκήστε μερικούς αν θέλετε να κάνετε τη δουλειά σας._
| δωροδοκούμαι:
_Εσείς δεν δωροδοκείστε;_

ενεργώ:
_Ενεργήστε τα δέοντα._
| ενεργούμαι:
_Ενεργείστε κανονικά;_

εξαντλώ:
_Εξαντλήστε την επιείκειά σας._
| εξαντλούμαι:
_Μην εξαντλείστε σε άκαρπες προσπάθειες._

εξυπηρετώ:
_Εξυπηρετήστε την κυρία πρώτα._
| εξυπηρετούμαι:
_Εξυπηρετείστε;_

θεωρώ:
_Θεωρήστε τον εαυτό σας τυχερό._
| θεωρούμαι:
_Θεωρείστε ένας από τους μεγαλύτερους σκηνοθέτες._

ικανοποιώ:
_Ικανοποιήστε τις επιθυμίες της._
| ικανοποιούμαι:
_Ικανοποιείστε εύκολα;_

κινώ:
_Κινήστε τις διαδικασίες._
| κινούμαι:
_Με τι μέσο κινείστε στην πόλη;_

κρατώ:
_Κρατήστε την αναπνοή σας._
| κρατούμαι:
_Κρατείστε ως ύποπτος φόνου._
(Αλλά:
_Καλά κρατιέστε._
)
κυριαρχώ:
_Κυριαρχήστε στον επαγγελματικό σας χώρο._
| κυριαρχούμαι:
_Κυριαρχείστε από το συναίσθημα._

νομιμοποιώ:
_Νομιμοποιήστε τα αυθαίρετα._
| νομιμοποιούμαι:
_Δεν νομιμοποιείστε να παρεμβαίνετε. _

παρακολουθώ:
_Παρακολουθήστε τον αγώνα στη ΝΕΤ._
| παρακολουθούμαι:
_Το ξέρετε ότι παρακολουθείστε;_

παρατώ:
_Παρατήστε τις μεμψιμοιρίες._
| παραιτούμαι:
_Παραιτείστε έτσι εύκολα;_

πληροφορώ:
_Πληροφορήστε τους για τις αλλαγές._
| πληροφορούμαι:
_Πληροφορείστε ότι η αίτησή σας έγινε δεκτή._

πολιορκώ:
_Πολιορκήστε την ασφυκτικά._
| πολιορκούμαι:
_Πολιορκείστε συχνά από θαυμάστριες;_

προπονώ:
_Προπονήστε τους παίκτες στις πάσες._
| προπονούμαι:
_Προπονείστε για το μαραθώνιο;_

στερώ:
_Στερήστε τους την ευκαιρία._
| στερούμαι:
_Στερείστε σοβαρότητας._

συγκινώ:
_Συγκινήστε την με μια ανθοδέσμη._
| συγκινούμαι:
_Συγκινείστε εύκολα;_

συγχωρώ:
_Συγχωρήστε με. Συγχωρήστε την άγνοιά μου._
| συγχωρούμαι:
_Δεν συγχωρείστε να μη γνωρίζετε τη διαφορά._

συνταξιοδοτώ:
_Συνταξιοδοτήστε τις πολύτεκνες μητέρες._
| συνταξιοδοτούμαι:
_Από ποιο ταμείο συνταξιοδοτείστε;_

ταλαιπωρώ:
_Αν σας ταλαιπωρούν, ταλαιπωρήστε τους κι εσείς._
| ταλαιπωρούμαι:
_Ταλαιπωρείστε χωρίς λόγο._

τιμωρώ:
_Τιμωρήστε τους ενόχους._
| τιμωρούμαι:
_Τιμωρείστε για τις αμαρτίες σας._

τοποθετώ:
_Τοποθετήστε τα πιάτα στο ράφι._
| τοποθετούμαι:
_Πώς τοποθετείστε σ’ αυτό το θέμα;_

φιλοξενώ:
_Φιλοξενήστε μας για λίγο._
| φιλοξενούμαι:
_Φιλοξενείστε κάπου;_

φορολογώ:
_Φορολογήστε τους πλούσιους._
| φορολογούμαι:
_Φορολογείστε στην Ελλάδα;_κ.ο.κ.

*–ούμαι > –είστε* 

Ρήματα σαν τα παρακάτω, που δεν συνηθίζονται στην ενεργητική φωνή ή ανήκουν σε άλλο κλιτικό πρότυπο, δεν θα πρέπει να τα βρείτε με κατάληξη –ήστε:

_αρκείστε, αρνείστε, αφαιρείστε, διανοείστε, διηγείστε, εισηγείστε, εκδικείστε, εξαιρείστε, επικαλείστε, επιμελείστε, επωφελείστε, ηγείστε, μιμείστε, οικειοποιείστε, παρακαλείστε, περιποιείστε, προαιρείστε, προηγείστε, προθυμοποιείστε, προσκαλείστε, προσποιείστε, συνεννοείστε, φιλοτιμείστε._

*Βυθίστε το Βίσμαρκ!*

Για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε, υπάρχουν κι άλλα ρήματα που τελειώνουν σε [íste], κυρίως τα ρήματα σε *–ίζω*. (_Προχωρήστε_, αλλά _χωρίστε_.) Αυτά στην προστακτική του αορίστου λήγουν σε *–ίστε*:
_τηγανίστε, χρωματίστε, λυγίστε, εξασφαλίστε, αντικρίστε, καθίστε, θυμίστε_ κ.ο.κ.

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: Αν λέτε (και γράφετε) _καταχωρίζω, καταχωρίστηκε, καταχωρισμένος_, στην προστακτική θα γράψετε _καταχωρίστε_. Αν πάλι λέτε _καταχωρώ, καταχωρήθηκε, καταχωρημένος_, στην προστατική θα γράψετε _καταχωρήστε_.

Το ίδιο συμβαίνει με το _εξασθενίζω / εξασθενώ_. Επιμένουν τα λεξικά του Κέντρου ότι το _εξασθενώ_ δεν πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείται σαν μεταβατικό, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι μπορούν να αναστρέψουν το ρεύμα.

*Απάντηση στο κουίζ*

Με διαφορετικό τρόπο γράφεται το [íste] όταν διαφορετικό είναι το φωνήεν της ρίζας. Έτσι:

_κλείνω – κλείστε, αποκλείω – αποκλείστε, δανείζω – δανείστε, πείθω – πείστε
αναλύω_ κ.λπ. – _αναλύστε, απολύστε, διαλύστε, ενισχύστε, επενδύστε, ιδρύστε, καταλύστε, προσελκύστε_
_λύνω_ κ.λπ. – _λύστε, γδύστε, ντύστε, φτύστε_
_δακρύζω – δακρύστε
μεθάω_ (χρόνοι από _μεθύω_) – _μεθύστε_
_αθροίζω – αθροίστε_

*Ένα μάτσο –ήστε*

Τα παρακάτω ρήματα όταν τελειώνουν σε [íste] είναι *συνήθως ή πάντα προστακτικές* — ή, τέλος πάντων, υποψιάζομαι ότι κάπου 8.000 «εξηγείστε» στο διαδίκτυο μάλλον θα ήθελαν να είναι «εξηγήστε» και δεν αντιστοιχούν σε κάποιο «πολύ σκάρτα εξηγείστε». Επίσης, ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι πολλές παθητικές θα ήταν καλό να διατυπώνονται στην ενεργητική (π.χ. ένα παθητικό «πολεμείστε», καλύτερα θα ήταν στην ενεργητική, «σας πολεμούν»). 

_αγνοήστε τους, αδιαφορήστε, αθετήστε, αισιοδοξήστε, αλληλογραφήστε, αναθαρρήστε, αναθεωρήστε, αναπολήστε, ανασκοπήστε, αναφωνήστε, αναχωρήστε, ανησυχήστε, αντιδικήστε, αντλήστε, απαιτήστε, απαριθμήστε, απεργήστε, απλοποιήστε, αποκρατικοποιήστε, απομαγνητοφωνήστε, απομυθοποιήστε, απορήστε, αποσοβήστε, αποχωρήστε, αργήστε, αργοπορήστε, αριθμήστε, ασεβήστε, ατακτήστε, γεννήστε, γνωστοποιήστε, δακτυλογραφήστε, διακοσμήστε, διαλαλήστε, διαφωνήστε, διεκδικήστε, διενεργήστε, διευθετήστε, δραματοποιήστε, δρομολογήστε, δυσπιστήστε, δυσφορήστε, εγκληματήστε, εικονογραφήστε, εκπονήστε, εκφωνήστε, εκχωρήστε, ελαχιστοποιήστε, ελεήστε (το φτωχό), εξακολουθήστε, εξηγήστε, εξιστορήστε, εξοικονομήστε, εξουσιοδοτήστε, εξοφλήστε, επαναστατήστε, επικοινωνήστε, επινοήστε, επισημοποιήστε (τη σχέση σας), επισκοπήστε, επιχειρηματολογήστε, επιχειρήστε, ερωτοτροπήστε, ετυμολογήστε, ευθυμήστε, ευκαιρήστε, ευχαριστήστε (παθ. ευχαριστιέστε), ζήστε, ζητήστε, ηρεμήστε, θρηνήστε, θριαμβολογήστε, ιδιωτικοποιήστε, ιεραρχήστε, ισορροπήστε, καινοτομήστε, κατανοήστε, καταπολεμήστε, κοινολογήστε, κοινοποιήστε, κοινωνήστε, κολλήστε, κοστολογήστε, κυκλοφορήστε, λειτουργήστε, λιποτακτήστε, λογοδοτήστε, μαρτυρήστε, μεγαλουργήστε, μελαγχολήστε, μεσολαβήστε, μετανοήστε, μετρήστε, μιλήστε, μονομαχήστε, μονοπωλήστε, μοχθήστε, ξοφλήστε (τα χρέη σας), οικοδομήστε, ομολογήστε, οπισθογραφήστε, οπισθοχωρήστε, οριοθετήστε, παρατηρήστε, παραχωρήστε, πατήστε, πενθήστε, περιφρουρήστε (τα συμφέροντά σας), περπατήστε, πιστοποιήστε, πολεμήστε, πουλήστε, πραγματοποιήστε, προνοήστε, προξενήστε, προσπαθήστε, προσχωρήστε, προωθήστε (το μήνυμα), πρωταγωνιστήστε, πρωτοστατήστε, πρωτοτυπήστε, πυροβολήστε, πυρπολήστε, ρευστοποιήστε, σηματοδοτήστε, σκηνοθετήστε, σκληραγωγήστε, συγκατοικήστε, συγκρατήστε, συμμαχήστε, συμφωνήστε, συναρμολογήστε, συνειδητοποιήστε, συνηγορήστε, συνθηκολογήστε, συνομιλήστε, συνωμοτήστε, σφυρηλατήστε, ταξινομήστε, ταχυδρομήστε, τεκνοποιήστε (γιατί χανόμαστε), τηρήστε, τιμολογήστε, τιτλοφορήστε, τρομοκρατήστε (τους τρομοκράτες), τροποποιήστε, υιοθετήστε (οικολογικές συνήθειες), υλοποιήστε, υμνήστε (την ομορφιά), υπηρετήστε (το δίκαιο), υποχωρήστε, φλυαρήστε, φωταγωγήστε, φωτογραφήστε (την Ακρόπολη), χειροκροτήστε (τους δημιουργούς), χορηγήστε, χτυπήστε, ψυχολογήστε (την)_ και άλλα πολλά.​
Θυμίζω ότι οι παραπάνω προστακτικές δεν ισχύουν με το «μη(ν)» μπροστά. Θα πρέπει να πείτε «μην τους αγνοήσετε» κ.ο.κ.

Κανένας κατάλογος από τους παραπάνω δεν είναι πλήρης. Στις περιπτώσεις άλλων τέτοιων ρημάτων στηριζόμαστε στη λογική μας (και ποτέ σε παραδείγματα του διαδικτύου!).


----------



## Elsa (May 18, 2008)

Μπράβο, Nickel! Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ, έθιξες ένα θέμα το οποίο με μπερδεύει όταν γράφω γρήγορα, υποθέτω επειδή δεν ήξερα (και δεν τολμούσα να ρωτήσω) τον κανόνα! :)
-Μπορώ να το τυπώσω και για έναν φίλο; (από αυτούς τους πολύπαθους ξένους που προσπαθούν να μάθουν ελληνικά)
-Μα, καλά στις 4:15, τόση διαύγεια;


----------



## sarant (May 18, 2008)

Αψογο! 

Πάντως, το λάθος δεν είναι νέο. Τις προάλλες που ξεφύλλιζα περιοδικά του 1930 είδα κάμποσα Ζητείστε (τότε τα τηλέφωνα ήταν σπάνια).


----------



## Elena (May 18, 2008)

Άψογο, θα συμφωνήσω με το Νίκο (Σ.).


Προς Νίκο (Σ.): Εκ παραδρομής φάγαμε τον τόνο στο «Α» ή από άποψη; Γιατί αρκετοί το κάνουν, απ'όσο ξέρω, για τρεις λόγους: 
α. πρόβλημα οι τόνοι στο xml κι όχι μόνο
β. τυπογραφικά προβλήματα (μου λένε, εγώ δεν ξέρω)
και
γ. μεταμοντέρνα απλοποίηση, αλλά με... ( αλλοπρόσαλλα συμπεράσματα/αποτελέσματα).


----------



## sarant (May 18, 2008)

Κάτι μεταξύ παραδρομής και φόβου -διότι στις σελίδες μου καμιά φορά (όχι πάντα, εδώ είναι το γμτ) όταν το βάζω δεν μου εμφανίζεται, π.χ. εδώ:
http://www.sarantakos.com/axtos.html
αν πας κάτω κάτω στη σελ. θα δεις δυο τονούμενα Ά που δεν τα πήρε το html. Οπότε, όποιος καεί στο χυλό... (καλά θα ήταν βέβαια να τα διορθώσω κι αυτά)

Να σημειωθεί ότι η Ελευθεροτυπία αλλά και άλλες εφημερίδες τα έχουν καταργήσει διότι το πρόγραμμα στοιχειοθεσίας που έχουν (ή κάτι τέτοιο τέλος πάντων) αποδίδει αλλού αυτούς τους κωδικούς ascii.


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2008)

sarant said:


> Πάντως, το λάθος δεν είναι νέο. Τις προάλλες που ξεφύλλιζα περιοδικά του 1930 είδα κάμποσα Ζητείστε (τότε τα τηλέφωνα ήταν σπάνια).


Κανένα λάθος δεν είναι νέο και κανένα γλωσσικό πρόβλημα δεν είναι νέο. Απλώς τώρα ο κάθε ανορθόγραφος (ή ανορθογράφος) μπορεί να στήνει το μπλογκ του ή να γεμίζει τις σελίδες ενός φόρουμ και να εμφανίζονται οι ανορθογραφίες του δίπλα σ' ένα κείμενο του Μαρωνίτη (στην γκουγκλική διάσταση). Η αλήθεια είναι ότι στη διαδικτυακή έρευνα για το κομμάτι με εξέπληξε η διάσταση του προβλήματος (έτσι κι αλλιώς, αποφάσισα να γράψω όλο αυτό το πράγμα όταν βρήκα ένα στραβό –είστε στο κείμενο μιας πολύ προσεκτικής μεταφράστριας). Ωστόσο, δεν ανήκω σ' αυτούς που λένε ότι κάποτε ξέραμε να γράφουμε και τώρα ξεχάσαμε. Απλώς τώρα βγήκαν τα προβλήματα στον αφρό. Γιατί το διαδίκτυο δεν έχει διορθωτές όπως έχουν οι εφημερίδες. Και μ' αυτό θέλω να πω ότι ένας θεός ξέρει πόσα λάθη θα βλέπαμε αν δεν παρεμβάλλονταν οι διορθωτές ανάμεσα στο χειρόγραφο και το τυπωμένο φύλλο.


----------



## Zazula (May 26, 2008)

Και τι γίνεται με το *κάθομαι*; Θα πούμε *καθήστε* ή *καθίστε*; (Το δεύτερο θα το πούμε πάντως σίγουρα για το *καθίζω*.) Τα λεξικά (παρόλο που τη συγκεκριμένη προστακτική αποφεύγουν σα το διάολο να τηνέ γράψουνε) αφήνουν να εννοηθεί ότι το σωστό είναι *καθίστε*. Γι' αυτό στο χωριό μου λένε "κατσείτε" και καθαρίζουνε.


----------



## Alexandra (May 26, 2008)

Όχι μόνο τα λεξικά, Ζαζ. Αυτό διδάσκει η σχολική ορθογραφία, εδώ και χρόνια. Συμμορφωθήκαμε κι εμείς που γράφαμε "καθήστε" για το "κάθομαι" και "καθίστε" για το "καθίζω".


----------



## Zazula (May 26, 2008)

Χε χε, το βρήκαμε λοιπόν το ρήμα που έλειπε. :)


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Χε χε, το βρήκαμε λοιπόν το ρήμα που έλειπε. :)


Καλημέρα.
Κάτω από το «Βυθίστε το Βίσμαρκ», στα παραδείγματα, υπάρχει και το «καθίστε». Είχαμε συζητήσει το θέμα εξαντλητικά στο τρανσλάτουμ.
Δεν αποκλείω μια νέα συζήτηση εδώ, από διαφορετική γωνία.


----------



## Zazula (May 26, 2008)

Αγκρ, τώρα ξέρω πια μετά βεβαιότητος ότι χρειάζομαι καινούργιους φακούς στα γυαλιά μου... 
Σόρι, Νίκο, για την άσκοπη (όπως αποδείχθηκε) επισήμανση.


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2008)

Οι επισημάνσεις ποτέ δεν είναι άσκοπες. Εκεί που το είχα θάψει, το είχα ξεχάσει κι εγώ. Τώρα, το προσέξαμε όλοι.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 28, 2009)

*Η ΕΕ πρέπει επειγόντως να μελετήσει αυτό το νήμα!*

Πρόσεξα ότι αρκετά πακέτα τσιγάρων αναγράφουν ανορθόγραφα το _ζητήστε_ στην προειδοποίηση για τις (φερόμενες ως ) αρνητικές συνέπειες του καπνίσματος στην υγεία, κι είπα να το ψάξω — ε, λοιπόν, η Οδηγία 2001/37/ΕΚ του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου και του Συμβουλίου, της 5ης Ιουνίου 2001, για την προσέγγιση των νομοθετικών, κανονιστικών και διοικητικών διατάξεων των κρατών μελών σχετικά με την παραγωγή, την παρουσίαση και την πώληση των προϊόντων καπνού είναι ο ένοχος, καθώς αναφέρει ανορθόγραφα το συγκεκριμένο μήνυμα (κυλίστε —ελπίζω να το γράφω σωστά, νήμα που 'ναι— τη σελίδα κάτω-κάτω, στο Παράρτημα Ι):
«10. *Ζητείστε* βοήθεια για να σταματήσετε το κάπνισμα: (αριθμός τηλεφώνου/ταχυδρομική διεύθυνση/διεύθυνση Διαδικτύου/συμβουλευτείτε το γιατρό/φαρμακοποιό σας).»
Το σωστό είναι «*Ζητήστε* βοήθεια κ.λπ.» Μάλλον και στην ΕΕ θα πρέπει να ζητήσουν λίγη βοήθεια με τα /iste/ που μας ζορίζουν όλους. :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 28, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Και με την ευκαιρία, ας προστεθεί εδώ κι αυτό που με απασχόλησε χτες ιδιωτικά:

*Διενεργήστε* _τους απαραίτητους ελέγχους._ (ενεργητικό, μεταβατικό)

Πιο πάνω υπάρχει το αμετάβατο παθητικό «Ενεργείστε κανονικά;».


----------



## SBE (Apr 28, 2009)

nickel said:


> Πιο πάνω υπάρχει το αμετάβατο παθητικό «Ενεργείστε κανονικά;».



 Ήταν ιατρικής φύσεως η ερώτηση;


----------



## nickel (Apr 28, 2009)

SBE said:


> Ήταν ιατρικής φύσεως η ερώτηση;


Όχι. Απλώς παράδειγμα παθητικού ρήματος με ... ενεργητική διάθεση.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 29, 2009)

> Διότι μόνο μεσοπαθητική φωνή μπορεί να είναι το «τηλεφωνείστε». Και το πιθανότερο τότε είναι να πούμε «τηλεφωνιέστε».


Χε, γι' αυτό οι πονηροί γрάφουμε "τηλεφωνείσθε", να κουδουνίζει στο κεφάλι η παθητική :)

Πράγματι, πότε τα ξεπετάς αυτά τα μεταξένια σεντόνια!



> Θυμίζω ότι οι παραπάνω προστακτικές δεν ισχύουν με το «μη(ν)» μπροστά. Θα πρέπει να πείτε «μην τους αγνοήσετε» κ.ο.κ.


Αυτό ανάβει φωτιές, ας όψεται η προφορική κατάχρηση.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 26, 2009)

*Και ο ΟΑΣΑ πρέπει επειγόντως να μελετήσει αυτό το νήμα!*

http://tp.oasa.gr/


----------



## Isiliel (Jun 1, 2010)

Πολύ χρήσιμο αυτό το νήμα. Ευχαριστούμε! :)


----------



## Earion (Jun 1, 2010)

Αρπάζομαι από το **τηλεφωνείσθε *για να επισημάνω μια έντονη τάση, δεν ξέρω πόσο παλιά, που "επαναφέρει" το --σθ-- υπερδιορθωτικά στις παθητικές καταλήξεις, εκεί που το σωστό είναι --στ--. 
*Αποκλείσθηκα στα χιόνια
*οι εχθροί συνασπίσθηκαν
*να σε ασπασθώ​


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2010)

Τι να κάνουμε; Βάζει ο άλλος το κουστουμάκι του, ελέγχει τα μανικέτια του και βγαίνει μετά και λέει με τον απαραίτητο στόμφο «Παρακαλείσθε να...». Και, αφού δεν έχει μάθει ακόμα να βγαίνει με άλλο κουστούμι εκτός από του μπάτλερ, ακολουθούν και τα άλλα κουστουμαρισμένα «σθ». Δεν βαριέσθε, θα ξεπερασθεί κι αυτός ο σκόπελος.


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2013)

Κάθε φορά που διαβάζω «Παρακολουθείστε...», η πρώτη μου αντίδραση είναι «Για καινούργιο μού το λες;». Η δεύτερη είναι: «Και πού είσαι ακόμα...». Η τρίτη συνήθως είναι: «Α, ήθελε να πει “Παρακολουθήστε...”». Όπως σ' αυτή τη σελίδα του in.gr:

**Παρακολουθείστε στο Διαδίκτυο τα ταξίδια ενός μεγάλου λευκού καρχαρία*
http://news.in.gr/science-technology/article/?aid=1231238091

Αλλά δεν το λέω τόσο για να επισημάνω το λάθος (να 'ταν σπάνιο...), όσο για να σας παροτρύνω να παρακολουθήσετε κι αυτή τη διάσταση της τεχνολογίας.
:upz:


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2013)

Να πούμε στους γλωσσολόγους που γράφουν τα κείμενα στη συσκευασία της φέτας Ήπειρος ότι:

Διατηρ*είστε* όμορφη με γάλα γαϊδούρας.
Διατηρ*ήστε* τη φέτα στην άλμη.

Γιατί όταν διαβάζω «Διατηρείστε την στην άλμη», το θεωρώ ικανό λόγο να αλλάξω μάρκα. :)


----------



## SBE (Sep 19, 2013)

Αν σου έλεγε όμως _Διατηρείστε στην άλμη_, θα είχες λάβει συμβουλή ομορφιάς δωρεάν.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 8, 2013)

Μήπως μας κλείνει το μάτι η Γουγουπουσού γράφοντάς μας «ακολουθείστε»;
http://www.gsis.gr/gsis/info/gsis_site/sos/message_21_11_2013.html


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2014)

Φίλοι της Καθημερινής, το ξέρετε, παρακολουθείστε. Οπότε, κάντε κάτι γι' αυτό εδώ:






(Ναι, κάντε το «ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘ*Η*ΣΤΕ ΜΑΣ ΣΤΟ TWITTER».)


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 13, 2014)

Μου ήρθε προχτές διαφημιστικό email από γνωστό κατάστημα για ένα σύστημα παρακολούθησης με κάμερες. Στο email αυτό αναφερόταν όχι μία, ούτε δύο, αλλά τρεις φορές «Παρακολουθείστε». Θέλοντας να τους υποδείξω το λάθος τους με λίγο καυστικό τρόπο, τους απάντησα ζητώντας να μου εξηγήσουν ποιος με παρακολουθεί και γιατί :cheek: Δυστυχώς η λεπτή ειρωνεία μου δεν έγινε αντιληπτή, με αποτέλεσμα να προσπαθούν τρία άτομα εδώ και δύο ημέρες να με πείσουν ότι δεν με παρακολουθεί κανείς :laugh::laugh: Το αποκορύφωμα όμως ήταν το σημερινό email, που γράφει: «Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν «παρακολουθήστε» [sic] εσείς από κάποιον...».
Μετά από αυτό δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να εγκαταλείψω την προσπάθεια ή να το τραβήξω λίγο ακόμα... :devil::devil:

ΥΓ. Στο ίδιο email υπάρχει και ένα ωραιότατο και ισοπεδωτικότατο _*απεστάλλει_...


----------



## nickel (Jun 13, 2014)

Έχω ξεραθεί στα γέλια, σου λέω. 

(Έκανα μια μικρή επέμβαση στο όνομα του καταστήματος.)


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 13, 2014)

Α, εντάξει - ευχαριστώ


----------



## SBE (Jun 13, 2014)

Μην εγκαταλείψεις πριν τους εξηγήσεις το λάθος τους, γιατί μόνοι τους δε φαίνεται να το καταλαβαίνουν.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 16, 2014)

Ταυτοχρόνως ερωτοτροπήστε και με τη γραμματική, αλλά μην της πετάξετε και πάρα πολύ τα μάτια έξω...


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 16, 2014)

Και φυσικά λείπουν τα διαλυτικά από το «ευφυΐα». :)

Εξαιρετική και πολύ χρήσιμη η εναρκτήρια ανάρτηση του νήματος. Το μόνο που με παραξένεψε ήταν η συμπερίληψη του «φωτογραφήστε» στον εκτενή κατάλογο προστακτικών. Εδώ και λίγα χρόνια –από τότε, δηλαδή, που άρχισα να εξερευνώ τα λεπτότερα σημεία της ορθογραφίας– κάνω στο μυαλό μου τη χρήσιμη διάκριση μεταξύ του «φωτογράφιση» και του «κινηματογράφηση», τα οποία αντιπροσωπεύουν συνοπτικά τον κανόνα για τα παράγωγα των ρημάτων σε «-ίζω» και «-ώ» αντιστοίχως. (Επίσης, «διαχείριση» και «επιχείρηση».) Η πρώτη κατάληξη θα έπρεπε λογικά να μας δώσει προστακτική «φωτογραφίστε», και δεν έχω υπ' όψιν ρήμα «φωτογραφώ» (αν και συχνά εκπλήσσεται κανείς από τα σύγχρονα παράγωγα αγνώστων αρχαίων λέξεων).


[Πρώτο μου σχόλιο στη Λεξιλογία... Αντλώ εδώ και καιρό υλικό για τις μελέτες μου από αυτόν τον πολύ ενδιαφέροντα ιστότοπο και χαίρομαι που μου δίνεται η ευκαιρία να βάλω κι εγώ το λιθαράκι μου στη συζήτηση. Οι γνώσεις μου δεν συγκρίνονται με αυτές των εκλεκτών επαγγελματιών της γλώσσας, φυσικά, αλλά με ενδιαφέρει η ετυμολογία και γενικότερα η γλώσσα και η ορθή χρήση της, κι αυτό με έχει οδηγήσει σε καινούργια, παράξενα μονοπάτια, όπως η μελέτη της αρχαίας γραμματικής (την οποία αντιπαθούσα στο γυμνάσιο) και η πιο κριτική εξέταση του μονοτονικού συστήματος, το οποίο μέχρι πρότινος θεωρούσα φυσικό και αυτονόητο. Αναρωτιέμαι πού αλλού θα με βγάλουν... Αλλά θα πρέπει να κλείσω εδώ αυτήν την εισαγωγική παρένθεση (ή μήπως συστατική; ), καθώς έχω ήδη ξεφύγει από το θέμα.]


----------



## Zazula (Jun 16, 2014)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Και φυσικά λείπουν τα διαλυτικά από το «ευφυΐα». :)


Ε ναι, περιλαμβάνεται κι αυτό στο "οφθαλμοπέταγμα". :laugh:
Αλλά έχει προταθεί εδώ και η κατάργηση του δίψηφου φωνήεντος _υι _(http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?8065-υιοθεσία-υοθεσία), περίπτωση κατά την οποία τα διαλυτικά δεν θα χρειάζονταν.
.
.


Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Με ενδιαφέρει [...] και η πιο κριτική εξέταση του μονοτονικού συστήματος, το οποίο μέχρι πρότινος θεωρούσα φυσικό και αυτονόητο.


Βλ. κ. http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ζουμε-το-«γιά»&p=101132&viewfull=1#post101132


----------



## daeman (Jun 16, 2014)

...
Καλώς μας βρήκες, Δούκα, κόπιασε. :)

Μερικές διευκρινίσεις στο νήμα *διευκρινώ ή διευκρινίζω;*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 16, 2014)

Καλωσόρισες, Πιέριε δούκα, και ευχαριστούμε για τα καλά λόγια. Χαιρόμαστε που είμαστε χρήσιμοι στις μελέτες σου.

Ενδιαφέρουσα η παρατήρηση για το _φωτογραφήστε_. Ρήμα _φωτογραφώ_ (και ουσιαστικό _φωτογράφησις_) λημματογραφείται στο Αντιλεξικό, στον επίτομο Δημητράκο με τη διαλυμένη ράχη πάνω στο γραφείο μου, αλλά και στον πρώτο μου Τεγόπουλο-Φυτράκη (παράλληλα υπάρχει εκεί και το φωτογραφίζω). Στο ΛΚΝ, όπως θα έχεις ήδη δει, υπάρχει μόνο το φωτογραφίζω. Στο ΛΝΕΓ 1η έκδ., το λήμμα φωτογραφώ (που υπάρχει, κατά το λεξικό, από το 1861) παραπέμπει στο λήμμα φωτογραφίζω.

Επομένως (υποβλητική μουσική) πότε και, κυρίως γιατί, χάθηκε η φωτογράφηση ενώ έμεινε η κινηματογράφηση; Κατά πώς φαίνεται, μάλλον είναι πρόσφατη η εξέλιξη αυτή. Συνέβαλε το ΛΝΕΓ σε αυτό; Μυστήριο αν και όχι απίθανο.


----------



## daeman (Jun 16, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...
> Επομένως (υποβλητική μουσική) πότε και, κυρίως γιατί, χάθηκε η φωτογράφηση ενώ έμεινε η κινηματογράφηση; Κατά πώς φαίνεται, μάλλον είναι πρόσφατη η εξέλιξη αυτή. Συνέβαλε το ΛΝΕΓ σε αυτό; Μυστήριο αν και όχι απίθανο.



Καλά το πας το πρώτο ντραφτ του σεναρίου για το πιτς στο στούντιο, με τιζεράκι. Αν δεν βάλεις όμως λίγο σεχ (ή μπάλα, κάναν φόνο, καμιά συνωμοσία, λίγη αγωνία), κλάφ' τα, θα μας πάρουνε το μπάτζετ τα χελωνονιντζάκια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 16, 2014)

Τις κυρστελιάδες λησμόνησες...


----------



## daeman (Jun 16, 2014)

...
Έτσι μπράβο, αυτός είσαι! Καμιά κόρη μήπως έχει ο κυρ-Στέλιος, καμιά ανηψούλα ίσως, καμιά λυγερή βεργάρα; 
Μην τη βγάλουμε με τη Χέλγκα. Δηλαδή... όχι εμείς, αλλά οι θεατές της τυριλογίας.


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2014)

Καλωσήρθες, Δούκα. Διέγραψα το _φωτογραφήστε_ επειδή λέω _φωτογραφίζω_ και δεν ξέρω γιατί το έγραψα έτσι. Είναι περίεργη περίπτωση. Αν το γράψει κάποιος άλλος και του το αλλάξω, θα δικαιούται να μου πει: «Μα καλά, αφού όλοι λέμε _φωτογραφηθεί_». Είναι περίπτωση που από το _φωτογραφήσει_ πήγαμε στο _φωτογραφίσει_ και _φωτογραφίζω_, αλλά το παθητικό δεν ακολούθησε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2014)

nickel said:


> Είναι περίπτωση που από το _φωτογραφήσει_ πήγαμε στο _φωτογραφίσει_ και _φωτογραφίζω_, αλλά το παθητικό δεν ακολούθησε.


Είναι πραγματικά ενδιαφέρον πώς έγινε αυτή η αλλαγή για το φωτογραφώ/φωτογραφίζω (που φαίνεται να παρακολούθησε το ζωγραφίζω). Δεν υπήρξε ανάλογη μεταβολή σε άλλες ανάλογες περιπτώσεις, με ποικίλο πεδίο εφαρμογής, π.χ. ιχνογραφώ/ιχνογραφία/ιχνογραφήστε και εικονογραφώ/εικονογραφία/εικονογραφήστε, ακτινογραφώ/ακτινογραφία/ακτινογραφήστε, στενογραφώ/στενογραφία/στενογραφήστε και δακτυλογραφώ/δακτυλογραφία/δακτυλογραφήστε, βιογραφώ/βιογραφία/βιογραφήστε κ.ο.κ.


----------



## Earion (Jun 17, 2014)

... συνταγογραφώ ...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2014)

Earion said:


> ... συνταγογραφώ ...


Εδώ ανοίγει άλλο ένα κεφάλαιο, με τις νοηματικές διαφορές των συσχετισμένων ουσιαστικών. Εδώ, π.χ., το αποτέλεσμα της πράξης του ρήματος (η συνταγογράφηση) δεν αποδίδεται από τη συνταγογραφία (άλλη έννοια) αλλά από τη συνταγή.


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Στη _Συναγωγή_ του, ο Σ. Κουμανούδης μάς πληροφορεί ότι το _φωτογραφώ_ το έχουμε στη γλώσσα από το 1861, το _φωτογραφίζω_ από το 1896. Αυτές τις χρονολογίες αναφέρει και το ΕΛΝΕΓ, μαζί με την πληροφορία ότι το _φωτογραφίζω_ απέδωσε το ελληνογενές γαλλικό _photographier_. Ενδιαφέρον ωστόσο έχει η παρατήρηση στο τέλος του λήμματος της _Συναγωγής_ για το _φωτογραφώ_: «Πρβλ. φωτογραφίζω, ὃ κακόν».

Τη ζημιά βέβαια την είχε κάνει πολύ παλιότερα το _ζωγραφίζω_ (και πριν απ' αυτό το _αρχίζω_). Όπως γράφει το ΕΛΝΕΓ: 
*ζωγραφίζω *< μεσν. _ζωγραφ-ίζω_, μεταπλ. τύπος (με βάση το συνοπτικό θ. _ζωγραφησ-_ κατά το σχήμα _άρχισα - αρχίζω_) του αρχ. _ζωγραφ-ώ_ (-_έω_) [ήδη τον 5ο αι. π.Χ. κτλ]


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 17, 2014)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για το φιλικότατο καλωσόρισμα και τους ενδιαφέροντες συνδέσμους. Δεν είχα καν σκεφτεί την περίπτωση του «φωτογραφηθώ», που όμως καταδεικνύει την ατελή μετακόμιση του θέματος στη γειτονιά του «-ίζω». Παράξενη περίπτωση, και απ' ό,τι ξέρω είναι και τα ρήματα από «ξε-» που προέκυψαν απ' τον αόριστο μέσω καινούργιου ενεστώτα, όχι μόνο η κατάληξη «-ίζω», οπότε αρχίζει κι εμφανίζεται (σε μένα τουλάχιστον) εξελικτικό μοτίβο. Υπάρχουν άραγε και άλλοι τέτοιοι σχηματισμοί;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 17, 2014)

Εννοείς κάτι σαν αυτά που έχουμε συζητήσει εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ης-γειτονιάς-σας&p=93789&viewfull=1#post93789;


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 18, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Εννοείς κάτι σαν αυτά που έχουμε συζητήσει εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ης-γειτονιάς-σας&p=93789&viewfull=1#post93789;



Ω, υπάρχει μεγάλη ποικιλία εδώ. Ο αντίστροφος σχηματισμός ενεστώτων μοιάζει βασικός μηχανισμός ρηματουργίας/ρηματοπλασίας (για να νεολογίσω κι εγώ λίγο).


----------



## Zazula (Jun 23, 2014)

Μπορεί κάποιος να πει στον Σκάι ότι η προστακτική είναι «τηλεφωνήστε» — κι όχι «τηλεφωνείστε»;
http://www.skai.gr/tv/press-office/?cid=149


----------



## SBE (Jun 24, 2014)

Μη μας το χαλάς. Τηλεφωνιόμαστε στον Σκάι, δεν του τηλεφωνάμε.


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2014)

http://news.in.gr/economy/article/?aid=1231329471

Τηρήστε τους κανόνες, βρε!
Σφάλμα και κάθε χαλάρωση των γραμματικών κανόνων, έτσι;


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 1, 2014)

dharvatis said:


> Μου ήρθε προχτές διαφημιστικό email από γνωστό κατάστημα για ένα σύστημα παρακολούθησης με κάμερες. Στο email αυτό αναφερόταν όχι μία, ούτε δύο, αλλά τρεις φορές «Παρακολουθείστε». Θέλοντας να τους υποδείξω το λάθος τους με λίγο καυστικό τρόπο, τους απάντησα ζητώντας να μου εξηγήσουν ποιος με παρακολουθεί και γιατί :cheek: Δυστυχώς η λεπτή ειρωνεία μου δεν έγινε αντιληπτή, με αποτέλεσμα να προσπαθούν τρία άτομα εδώ και δύο ημέρες να με πείσουν ότι δεν με παρακολουθεί κανείς :laugh::laugh: Το αποκορύφωμα όμως ήταν το σημερινό email, που γράφει: «Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν «παρακολουθήστε» [sic] εσείς από κάποιον...».
> Μετά από αυτό δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να εγκαταλείψω την προσπάθεια ή να το τραβήξω λίγο ακόμα... :devil::devil:
> 
> ΥΓ. Στο ίδιο email υπάρχει και ένα ωραιότατο και ισοπεδωτικότατο _*απεστάλλει_...



Νενικήκαμεν! Σε χτεσινό διαφημιστικό e-mail από το ίδιο κατάστημα για παρόμοιο προϊόν, το «παρακολουθήστε» ήταν ολόσωστο! Νιώθω μια δικαίωση, άλλο πράγμα... :-D :-D


----------



## daeman (Aug 1, 2014)

dharvatis said:


> Νενικήκαμεν!... Νιώθω μια δικαίωση, άλλο πράγμα... :-D :-D



Ω Λαιμοδέτα μέγιστε, ευ αγγέλλεις Λεξιλόγοις ότι τόδε διωρθώθη υπό των τοις σων ρήμασιν πειθομένων! :-D 


—Άρ' ουν ο Χαρβατίκιος νενίκηκεν;
—Τρόπον τινά, Οβελίκιε, τρόπον τινά. Μικρολίθου μικρολίθου αναγεροίμεν.


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 1, 2014)

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Zazula (Oct 29, 2014)

Πάλι το γνωστό λάθος! «Κρατήστε» είναι η προστακτική αορίστου (β' πληθ.) του ρ. _κρατώ_· το «κρατείστε» σημαίνει «κρατιέστε» — και το πολύ-πολύ είτε να το δούμε σε παλιά λεωφορεία («κρατείσθε από τας χειρολαβάς»), είτε να τ' ακούσουμε ως πληθυντικό ευγενείας σε κάποιο κρατητήριο...


----------



## SBE (Oct 29, 2014)

Υπερβολές. Πρόκειται για λάθος στίξης. 
_Κρατείστε. Το κεφάλι ψηλά! _ θα μπορούσε άνετα να είναι διάλογος στο κρατητήριο που αναφέρεις.


----------



## nickel (Nov 4, 2014)

*Ρωτήστε* και θα μάθετε. 
Έτσι γράφουμε την προστακτική τού _ρωτάω_.

Κατά τη έναρξη του παιχνιδιού *ερωτείστε* εάν επιθυμείτε να παίξετε με το μαύρο χρώμα.
Με -ει- γράφουμε τον ενεστώτα στην παθητική.


----------



## daeman (Jun 5, 2015)

*Και η ΔΕΗ πρέπει επειγόντως να μελετήσει αυτό το νήμα!*






Αν εγώ αγνοούμαι, πώς θα πληρωθεί; 

Μακάρι να αγνοούσατε την ύπαρξή μου, αντί να αγνοείτε τα βασικά. 

Εκατομμύρια μάτια το βλέπουν κάθε δίμηνο, αλλά φαίνεται πως ή αγνοούν ή το αγνοούν (κάνουν τα στραβά μάτια). Δεν είναι παράξενο βέβαια, γιατί την ώρα που το βλέπεις, δεν προσέχεις τα ρήματα αλλά τα χρήματα. Κι είναι πολλά τα λεφτά που αγνοούνται σ' αυτόν τον άπατο πίθο, Άρη.


----------



## daeman (Mar 20, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/PerifereiaAttikis/posts/1112343132442402




Ούτε αφηνόμαστε, ούτε τοποθετούμαστε, ούτε αναζητούμαστε, ούτε κρατούμαστε.
Μόνο που δεν κρατιόμαστε, γιατί από σελίδα επίσημη και με τη βούλα περιμένουμε κάτι καλύτερο.


----------



## daeman (Sep 29, 2021)

Από τη Μήκροσοφτ (https://www.microsoft.com/el-gr/windows/windows-11?ocid=prod_win11_cons_win_awr_LearnMore), προφανώς με ελλιπή επιμέλεια. Μα ούτε ένα σπελτσέκ, ρε παιδιά; Αφού ακόμη και ο ορθογραφικός έλεγχος του Όφις το τσακώνει το ανύπαρκτο «επιμελήστε» κι ούτε τίθεται θέμα επιλογής.


----------



## sarant (Sep 29, 2021)

Ωπ, να και το αντίστροφο λάθος!


----------



## daeman (Nov 26, 2021)

Εμβολιαστείτε με τρίτη δόση, αλλά μην ακολουθείστε κιόλας, γιατί μετά μας λένε και για τσιπάκια και 5G...





Προστακτική αορίστου (δηλαδή συνοπτική, μία φορά) του ρ. ακολουθώ:

ενικός: ακολούθησε / ακολούθα (κν.)
πληθυντικός: ακολουθήστε / ακολουθήσατε (λόγ.)


----------



## daeman (Apr 13, 2022)

Εθνική Τράπεζα της Ελλάδος:






Όλο κεφαλαιοποιείστε και ανακεφαλαιοποιείστε, από παντού τ' αρπάζετε, αλλά δεν επιμελείστε ντιπ, τσιφούτηδες.


----------



## daeman (Jun 10, 2022)

Φρέσκο αλλά καθόλου λαχταριστό* :





* Εκτός αν λαχταριστό σημαίνει αυτό που σε λαχταράει.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 10, 2022)

Το είδα... Επίσης, εξακολουθεί να σφάζει τ' αγγλικά στην ανάγνωση. Τόσο δύσκολο είναι να το φτιάξουν αυτό;


----------

